

Running a startup on Haskell - brunsgaard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR3Jirqk6W8

======
dkarapetyan
This is pretty old. Bryan O'Sullivan is currently at Facebook and he's not
running a startup on Haskell. One well known company that is actually running
a company on Haskell is Galois, Inc. Another one is FPComplete
([https://www.fpcomplete.com/](https://www.fpcomplete.com/)).

